# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  TMC Iberia

## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Vimos por este meio dar a conhecer um pouco da nossa empresa a todos os membros do Reefforum.

Este espaco poderá ser utilizado para qualquer questão relativa aos nossos produtos.

Outras informações também disponíveis no nosso site com catálogo online.

www.tmc-ltd.co.uk

Se desejar enviar o seu curriculo, para proposta para a nossa equipa ver mais info no site.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Carlos Santos Cruz

Ola Brian!

Estava a espera de começarem a vossa actividade em pt.

Tenho um equipamento da schuran (filter rack M1) e precisava de consumiveis para este.

Contactei a tmc uk e nunca obtive respostas.

Aqui vai o que preciso:

2 Conj. Filter Bags (Set of Three)
6 Placas Filter Fleece "M" 320x320x20

Agradecia uma resposta.

Antecipadamente grato,

Carlos Cruz

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Exmo sr Carlos Cruz,

Antes demais gostaria de agradecer pelo seu interesse demonstrado.

Estes materiais poderão ser adquiridos em qualquer loja do pais. Para tal basta que as mesmas nos facam uma encomenda dos mesmos.

Se desejar posso-lhe indicar perto da sua área de residência uma loja que o poderá atender satisfazer.

Vive em S. Tomé e principe?

Brian

----------


## Carlos Santos Cruz

Ola Brian,

sim, vivo em s. tomé e detenho uma empresa no ramo dos aquarios. AquaMarine. Gostaria de comprar este material da forma mais rapida e simples.

Diz-me como!

Cumprimentos,

Carlos

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Respondido por MP

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Gostaria de saber se possível lojas na zona norte/centro que tenham produtos da TMC Iberia, nomeadamente Predadores de Aiptasias, que estou a tentar adquirir. Obrigado desde já pela atenção.

----------


## BrunoLopes

tenho uma loja em viseu e gostava de ter o vosso contacto se possivél em portugal

----------


## Tiago Guerreiro

boa noite Brian,

Vou iniciar-me no negocio de aquariofilia, e enquanto pesquisava por fornecedores encontrei-vos mas sempre tive uma duvida: se for comprar as V/ instalacoes, tenho direito a desconto? e se sim, quanto? pode dar me essa informaçao? 

Obrigado desde ja, e agradeco independentemente a reposta.

----------


## TMC IBERIA

viva,

Respondido por MP.

Brian

----------


## helder sardinha

Boa tarde,em breve penso em abrir uma petshop e gostaria de receber o vosso catalogo e lista de preços se for possivel.caso tenha que enviar algum comprovativo e so dizer.
muito obrigado pela atençao.

----------


## Ana Massa

Bom dia,

descobri o vosso contacto ao procurar por comida para peixes de agua salgada de grandes dimensões. A Hikari já tem uns pellets de bom tamanho embora preferisse um pouco maior. Têm stock deste produto? E se tiverem maior agradeço que informe! é que o pequeno pargo aqui da loja (_Pagrus pagrus_) não toca em nada com menos de 4mm, idem aspas para os rascassos (_Scorpaena notata_) que têm a boca quase maior que o corpo...

----------


## helder sardinha

Ola muito boa tarde,
desde já agradeço o seu contacto e passo a informar que tenho o alimento da Hikari marine A. tem ai um belo exemplar,tenho um que tambem como grandes granulados mas não chega ao patamar do seu,caso necessite envio para onde pretender.
Muito obrigado mais uma vez e qualquer coisa disponha.
Helder Sardinha
OCEANLAND

----------


## MAURO PIRES

ola,gostaria de saber a vossa localizaçao em pt.

----------

